# still cramping post ov



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi girls, I dont know what's going on and I'm sure I'm not imagining it. I'm on clomid cycle #1 and ov'd on sunday (according to persona & opk +ve fri/sat and temp chart increase mon morning).

Today, 2dpo i'm getting cramps like in the lead up to af, what's this all about its far too early for af? Far to early for anything positive either. 

Anyone know what this could be ... apart from really bad wind but I dont think its that either! Could it be my ovaries and if so what's going on down there? Clomid is driving me mad! 

Kx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Kerry O

I took had +OPK friday/saturday , but it had continued in to Sunday and yesterday.

I had cramps last night too. Af like cramps. But this usually means that im ovulating. It feels like really bad wind for me. But i know that this means im ovulating. 

Id Say you ovulated Yesterday. I think i did too. So that would make you 1dpo.

Hope it helps.


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Angel this is all so confusing, I've told dh that he can have a few days off now too now I suppose I'm going to need to have 'another' one last bms today just in case you're right   !!!

best of luck let's hope we're both  this month!!!

Kerry


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

me too - i have to try for more tonight too, lol but my dh is wrecked.

I think we are 2ww buddies. same days roughly your 2dpo and im 1dpo


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

I think we are too - and our dh's are ... sounds like they could both do with a rest lol!

Let me know how you get on, no doubt I'll be posting every other day asking what each twinge is that I feel, I really have become a bit to 'into' it this month, but first month of clomid its all new and exciting. dh says not to get my hopes up which I'm not really, just quite interested in how its different to normal if you knwo what I mean. Is this a natural ttc for you this month?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's common to get all sorts of aches, pains and twinges around ovulation and through 2ww so sounds completely normal to me.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Minxy that's reassuring  

hope its all going well


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, Dont know if its cheating posting the same question twice but I last asked if anyone had any idea what these cramps I have in my womb area (deffo dont think its ovary area) at 2dpo and I got some replies from ovulation pains to anything's possible on clomid. 

Its now 4dpo and the cramps are almost constant, very draggy feeling and just like af is on her way. Its far too soon for af though, my LP is usually quite a normal length and I only get af pains a couple of days before af usually. 

So, sorry to ask again but what does anyone think they could be? Does anyone have a scientific answer that can describe why I'm getting these cramps? Is it bad? I'm on cycle #1 of clomid btw.

Thanks girls, sorry to be a nuisance but its driving me mad analysing every little twinge ... or every BIG twinge in this case!!!

Kerry x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes.......I get all sorts of aches, pains & twinges from around cd10 onwards, gets progressively worse until I ovulate on cd14/15 and then they carry on right through 2ww....when on clomid to boost it just exacerbated everything.

Your ovaries are still producing hormones, your womb lining is thickening and getting ready for possible implantation (implantation happens around 5-12dpo).....and the clomid can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful side effects and symptoms....as can the progesterone that's released from corpus luteum following ovulation.

I know it's easier said than done but I would honestly try not to over analyse every single little thing otherwise it will drive you completely insane by the end of the 2ww.  There really is no way of knowing what's happening until you test !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks natasha I am going   I think! Just had a thought with your answer ... I had these sorts of feelings on cyclogest ... cyclogest is progesterone ... clomid makes you produce more eggs ... more corpus luteums ... poss more progesterone.  

Well, that's satisfied me for now! I'll go with that answer! And I promise I'll try not to overanalyse any more   ... at least until my b/t on monday!!!  

Thanks again xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

just so you dont get confused i have merged your 2 topics as they were similar  

xxx


----------

